# Tính năng nổi bật của máy lạnh âm trần Midea inverter



## lanthchau (7/12/21)

*Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu cung cấp, lắp đặt Máy lạnh âm trần Midea inverter tiết kiệm điện năng, loại 1 chiều, sử dụng môi chất lạnh R410A, giá rẻ nhất thị trường hiện nay.*


Sản phẩm với mẫu mã đẹp mắt cùng nhiều tính năng hiện đại hơn. Sản phẩm thích hợp lắp cho nhà xưởng nhỏ, công ty, cửa hàng, nhà hàng,... cùng nhiều tính năng nổi bật sau:


*• Luồng gió 360 độ làm lạnh đồng đề*

Với mặt nạ thôi gió được thiết kế đặc biệt kết hợp với luông gió 360 độ, cánh quạt đảo sẽ dẫn hơi lạnh luân chuyển khắp không gian, ngay cả những góc khuất trong phòng cũng được mát lạnh đồng đều, mang lại hiệu suất làm lạnh tối ưu và nhanh chóng.









*• Công nghệ Inverter và chế độ Eco tiết kiệm điện năng, vận hành êm ái*

Được trang bị công nghệ Inverter và chế độ Eco, chiếc máy lạnh Midea này sẽ không chỉ đem lại khả năng vận hành êm ái, làm lạnh nhanh mà còn giúp giảm thiểu lượng điện năng tiêu thụ trong quá trình sử dụng, tiết kiệm tối đa chi phí điện năng hằng tháng cho gia đình bạn.









*• Chức năng làm lạnh nhanh Turbo mang đến không gian mát lạnh tức thì*

Với chế độ làm lạnh nhanh Turbo, máy lạnh sẽ giúp căn phòng nhanh chóng đạt được nhiệt độ cài đặt mang đến cho bạn cảm giác mạt lạnh gần như ngay tức thì khi bạn mở máy với máy nén hoạt động ở mức công suất tối đa.









*• Chế độ ngủ đêm hoạt động yên tĩnh, tối ưu nhiệt độ*

Khi khởi động chế độ ngủ đêm, máy lạnh sẽ tự động cân chỉnh nhiệt độ môi trường phù hợp với giai đoạn của giấc ngủ, mang đến cảm giác dễ chịu và khắc phục hiện tượng bị rét lúc nửa đêm, từ đó giúp bạn ngủ ngon và sâu hơn.

Chức năng này đặc biệt phù hợp với những gia đình có người già, trẻ nhỏ và các thành viên hay thức giấc giữa đêm.









*• Thiết kế âm trần, độ dày chỉ 205 mm sang trọng, dễ dàng lắp đặt*

Với độ dày dàn lạnh được thiết kế chỉ 205 mm, máy lạnh âm trần siêu mỏng này vô cùng dễ dàng lắp đặt và chắc chắn sẽ trở thành nội thất không thể thiếu để điểm tô thêm cho vẻ sang trọng của ngôi nhà.









*• Đèn LED hiển thị nhiệt độ, dễ dàng điều chỉnh nhiệt độ vào ban đêm*

Trên dàn lạnh của máy lạnh Midea được trang bị đèn LED hiển thị nhiệt độ và các thông số tiện lợi, giúp bạn dễ dàng quan sát các mức nhiệt độ và thực hiện các thao tác điều chỉnh, đặc biệt là vào ban đêm.









*• Chế độ hút ẩm giúp phòng luôn khô ráo, thông thoáng*

Chức năng hút ẩm có tác dụng hút bớt độ ẩm trong không khí, mang lại cho người dùng cảm giác khô ráo, thoáng mát dễ chịu. Chức năng này nên thường xuyên sử dụng vào những ngày mưa hoặc những ngày độ ẩm trong không khí cao.










Nhìn chung, *máy lạnh âm trần Midea inverter* là sự lựa chọn lí tưởng cho không gian của bạn với những luồng gió 360 độ làm lạnh đồng đều, công nghệ Inverter tiết kiệm điện năng, chế độ làm nhanh Turbo mang đến cảm giác mát lạnh tức thì, chế độ ngủ hoạt động êm ái với nhiệt độ lí tưởng,...



→ Bạn có thể tham khảo các model máy *TẠI ĐÂY*



✤ *Thanh Hải Châu cam kết:*

✓ Giá tốt nhất thị trường

✓ Sản phẩm 100% chính hãng

✓ Thi công lắp đặt máy lạnh chuyên nghiệp, nhanh chóng

✓ Dịch vụ chăm sóc, hậu mãi chu đáo

✓ Miễn phí giao hàng trong TPHCM

✓ Sản phẩm 100% mới nguyên đai nguyên kiện

✓ Bảo hành 02 năm toàn bộ thiết bị



Thanh Hải Châu chúng tôi là đơn vị tự tin đã có nhiều kinh nghiệm trong việc cung cấp và thi công lắp đặt* máy lạnh âm trần cassette Midea *cho mọi công trình lớn nhỏ trên khắp địa bàn TP HCM cũng như các tỉnh thành lân cận như Bình Dương, Bình Phước, Đồng Nai, hay Long An...các công trình sau khi hoàn thành đều đạt tiêu chuẩn kỹ thuật, thẩm mỹ và chất lượng, đem đến sự hài lòng cho mọi chủ đầu tư và các đối tác là công ty xây dựng hoặc thiết kế nội thất. Cho nên khi quý khách có bất kỳ nhu cầu về tư vấn lựa chọn sản phẩm có công suất phù hợp hoặc cần tư vấn kỹ thuật lắp đặt và khảo sát công trình MIỄN PHÍ hãy gọi ngay đến Hotline: *0911 260 247* gặp anh Luân (Tư vấn kỹ thuật MIỄN PHÍ 24/7).


*CÔNG TY ĐIỆN LẠNH THANH HẢI CHÂU*

• Địa chỉ : 109/13A Huỳnh Thị Hai, P. Tân Chánh Hiệp, Q.12, TP HCM
• Email báo giá : *infothanhhaichau@gmail.com*
• Hotline kỹ thuật : 0911260247 Mr Luân
• Phòng bán hàng : 02822006099 – 02822120566 – 0901432183
• Website công ty : *thanhhaichau.com*




*** Nguồn tin : *https://thanhhaichau.com/thong-tin-cong-nghe/tinh-nang-noi-bat-cua-may-lanh-am-tran-midea-inverter*


----------

